# I'm embarrased to admit this-



## awhites1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've grown to one of those frustrated people and turned into a major yoyo dieter. I also no longer have the mental capacity to sit down and read through clean eating magazine any more to come up with good but healthy dinners and count calories and journal my diet and work out and everything I go through just to continually stagnate at 183 lbs and 22% bf.


I'm starting p90x next week. Neg me. Neg me. Neg me. I just want a six pack for one summer in my life and I can die happy. 

It lays out everything for me, diet and work out. I don't even have to leave the house I got all the stupid crap this past week for it (resistance bands, chin up bar, free weights w/ adjustable plates, yoga mat, pilate/yoga blocks).

So I'm sorry but I'm tired of having this spare tire and am desperate. I feel like one of those idiots who jumps on every fad diet and work out now


----------



## ty2090 (Mar 22, 2011)

I  know how you feel- I have hopped onto this or that for short bursts of time for the past few years. 

And I totally understand the want of just having a set in stone workout to follow, there is an insane amount of chaos out there, and as someone who posted wayy more than me, you know that.

I think that you can get your abs, and not just for this summer.

What are you doing for cardio? I know I've never seen a pudgey runner.


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 22, 2011)

ty2090 said:


> What are you doing for cardio? I know I've never seen a pudgey runner.



I know i've seen a pudgey runners b/c I was one. I ran cross country in high school and I had great endurance. 2 and half hour jogs like nothing but I've always had this spare tire. 

Started lifting weights after high school and got kinda big but fat. The closest I was to lean naturally was about 2 years ago I worked out about 2 hrs a day 5 days a week w/ a great diet and dropped down to 14% bf and had a nice flat stomach and had no prob taking my shirt off. then did something dumb and screwed everything up to the point i was 24% bf.

Anyways I think for cardio w/ p90x its pretty much included. the majority of the workouts are largely arobic with some anarobic.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 22, 2011)

My raquetball partner just finished a 12 week  p90x training cycle and he definitly looks a lot trimmer all the way around. He don't look like he was killing himself lifting but it looks like it works for toning. good luck


----------



## phosphor (Mar 22, 2011)

I tried p90x extreme a few months back. I couldn't finish any of the vids for the first week. It was actually a decent workout and will kick your ass - not for mass, but it will certainly bring your BF% down if you eat halfway decent as well.


----------



## MDR (Mar 22, 2011)

At least you are planning on staying active and doing something.  Better than throwing in the towel by a long shot.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 22, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> I just want a six pack for one summer in my life and I can die happy.



I've been wishing this for 20 years.  This summer could be the one for me... I got 3 months to lose 10-15 lbs.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2011)

^ Check the monster sig for details on the transformation contest to end all transformation contests!

Hey, awhites1, give your new routine/plan a shot but you might want to consider keto in the future. That works, especially if you can handle a limited diet. I'm not a big eater and so just a few things on my menu is better for me. And keto definitely will get rid of your spare tire. Plus I don't count calories or weight jack. Just monitor the scales and adjust intake as necessary.

Fellow cross country runner here, too, _mang_.


----------

